
What music do you listen to while working? - coffeisfire
https://lucasnegritto.com/what-music-do-you-listen-to-while-you-work-or-study/
======
dorkwood
I've found that music can have a profound effect on my productivity. If I'm
trying to get 'into the zone', the best music to listen to is music that I'm
already highly familiar with -- ideally, music that I've listened to while
being in the zone in the past.

My theory is that, the same way a particular smell can bring back a feeling
from our childhood, a song can bring back the feeling of being productive, and
our minds more easily fall back into that state.

------
gladimdim
I have been using Endel app: [https://apps.apple.com/ua/app/endel-focus-sleep-
relax/id1346...](https://apps.apple.com/ua/app/endel-focus-sleep-
relax/id1346247457) in last 6 months. It has a procedural generated music.
Depending on your task and bio rhythm it creates different beats. At least for
me it works :-)

------
helph67
I consider that Mozart's music can be beneficial...

Q1 > However, there are some promising studies in regards to Mozart and
relaxation Q2 > Mozart’s music also seems to be of benefit to people with
depression

[https://www.pianotv.net/2016/11/the-health-benefits-of-
mozar...](https://www.pianotv.net/2016/11/the-health-benefits-of-mozart/)

------
arthurcolle
I can't get anything done with music on if there's any vocals, but its still
difficult to get anything do e with any noise. I used to be able to but not
really any more. Even jazz can be distracting. I won't what the distribution
of people looks like that are able to vs. are not.

